# 1.8 8v rebuild? Build up?



## xtravisinglex (Jan 2, 2013)

So i want to rebuild/ build up my 1.8 8v. Now many people tell me to to the ABA 2.0, and the vr but i dont feel like going through the headache of the vr, and every mk2 in jax has a 2.0, so iv decided on the 1.8 (plus i want a/c)

So iv looked through the forums and i havent seen anyone address the question. What are some build up things i can do to 8v when i rebuild it?
I know Im going to do:
cam
chip
exhaust
(no carb)

and thats all on my list right now. 

just want a fun, fast, daily driver 

thanks for the help


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What is your engine code? If it's not one of the motors with 10:1cr, I would find one. The extra compression is good for some hp. And it's easier to build a motor that isn't in your car and then drop it in when you're ready. 

I'm building another 1.8 for my car, balanced bottom-end, it has the 10:1cr so I'm adding knocksense to my MS cause I can. I already have the cam in the current motor and a header and exhaust on the car. The head will be an OBDI ABA head w/ a ported mkIV intake.

I'm sticking with the 1.8 for two main reasons, I already had this block for free and I believe I can make the same or better power than an ABA with the MS on a good 1.8. 200cc's isn't really that much, and this low compression motor already makes 94whp on a local dyno. We'll see what the added compression does and the longer runners on the intake do.

And you can pickup a additional hp by dumping the digi (and it's airmeter) with a switch to MS. Then you don't need to buy a chip.


----------



## Redfox1991 (May 16, 2013)

want a parts car??:laugh:


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

Rebuild as in all new internals, hardware, and seals and such?

you can run CIS which is cheaper and works fine. Digifant can make power with some tricks. You can tune AFRs with Digifant with certain parts from other cars. Also, the 2.0aba bottom end swap adds mostly torque, not much power. It's a common easy swap.

And yeah, figure out what 8v you have. You'll want PF, RD, or RV which is 10:1 C/R not 8.5:1 like the GX. The 10:1 makes 100-105hp. The GX makes 85 hp.

If you have the toilet bowl exhaust manifold. ditch it for a double down manifold. It's nice increase in hp.


----------



## xtravisinglex (Jan 2, 2013)

ps2375 said:


> What is your engine code? If it's not one of the motors with 10:1cr, I would find one. The extra compression is good for some hp. And it's easier to build a motor that isn't in your car and then drop it in when you're ready.
> 
> I'm building another 1.8 for my car, balanced bottom-end, it has the 10:1cr so I'm adding knocksense to my MS cause I can. I already have the cam in the current motor and a header and exhaust on the car. The head will be an OBDI ABA head w/ a ported mkIV intake.
> 
> ...



yeah i was thinking about megasquirt, and any idea how to find out your engine code? 
not really smart with engines, just trying to learn.


----------



## xtravisinglex (Jan 2, 2013)

FER86GTI said:


> Rebuild as in all new internals, hardware, and seals and such?
> 
> you can run CIS which is cheaper and works fine. Digifant can make power with some tricks. You can tune AFRs with Digifant with certain parts from other cars. Also, the 2.0aba bottom end swap adds mostly torque, not much power. It's a common easy swap.
> 
> ...




yeah i want all new internals and such, and want to make it fast, and keep my a/c

dont know much about engines, but want a new one. and a cleaner one


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

FER86GTI said:


> You can tune AFRs with Digifant with certain parts from other cars.


Having never spent much time with digi, I would think this is not easily done and when it comes time to try and diagnose a problem with the management, I know that can be a GIANT p.i.t.a.




FER86GTI said:


> The GX makes 85 hp.


Only when it is stock. Mine is beyond that at the wheels currently. Next motor is an RV coded block.

I would say, if you are willing to mess with the digi to get is "tune-able", you might as well go with MS. Cause you'll NEVER get digi as tune-able as MS AND you'll have a way easier time of diagnostics with MS. As you can hook up a computer to it and see what the ECU is seeing, I don't know of anyone that can do that with their digi ECU.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

xtravisinglex said:


> any idea how to find out your engine code?


Yup, it is on the engine block up near the HG between cylinders 3&4. Your first purchase should be a Bently Manual for the car. It can answer 99% of any question you about the car. It is the best TOOL you can buy for this car.


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree MS would be better, but for what it sounds like he is doing it won't really be needed. I'm running digifant PF 8v swapped into a 86 Jetta with no issues. a cam, exhaust, manifold, and a chip running digifant would work fine if you can get the bugs out of digifant. I've dealt with digi enough to know how to get them to run good and get some power with little tricks. Cis works good too if you know how to deal with it. And yes, digifant is a ****ing pita to deal with sometimes. I really want to run megasquirt on my next 8v build. 

Also, i wouldn't rebuild the bottom end, it's going to get expensive and you won't see much gains from a rebuilt bottom end. In all honesty i would look for a low mile ABA bottom end, slap your head on it with a nice street cam, double down manifold, exhaust, and either carb setup, R1 carb setup, ITBs and megasquirt, digifant or CIS. 8v's suck to make power. The most i have heard of out of an n/a 8v was a little over 200 crank hp. And it was an expensive build.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Agree, a "street-able" N/A 8V will not have big HP (maybe around 115-130 crank hp), but it will be fun to drive and reliable. A refreshed bottom-end won't add to power, but will give peace of mind for longevity and a balanced bottom-end will add smoothness and rev-ability. If it's a d.d., I wouldn't go with a lightened FW as it can make stop-n-go and hills a bit harder to live with.


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

Fun to drive and Fast are two different things haha. Fast for an n/a 8v streetable mk2? sure, fast against modern cars? no. but it would be hella fun to drive.

My 8v is sitting at 200K miles right now, runs good and strong!


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

You said you're making 94whp with a GX 8v? what did you do to achieve that?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

MS, AT286 cam, raceland knock-off header w/ a 2" Bosal exhaust.


----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice!!


----------

